# REC egg white omelet



## amber (Jan 24, 2005)

We all know egg whites are very bland on their own, so I made this version this morning.  

1 or 2 egg whites, whipped

chopped veggies of your choice (I used red bell pepper, mushroom, green onions)

cheese ( I used sharp cheddar, just a little)

salsa ( I used Newman's brand, medium hot)

sour cream ( just a bit, unless you use lowfat)

tsp of canolla oil

saute your veggies first, then add the egg whites to the pan, cook for a bit then flip.  Add cheese til melted.  Remove and add salsa and a bit of sour cream.  This was yummy, and not at all bland.  Oh yea, I added a little bit of cayenne pepper, and black pepper.  Virtually no cholestoral, or fat!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks Amber,
this sounds good.


----------



## mikegeorge (Jan 24, 2005)

I also make egg white omelets. I make them whenever I make Hollondaise sauce. I just can not waste food, so I find something to make with the whites.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 24, 2005)

I make this omlet 2-3 times a week.

I use an EggBeaters type of egg white product.

Two eggs in the pan.  Cook partially, pulling the edges in to let the uncooked egg run to the bottom of the pan.

Add shredded light cheddar and some real bacon bits on one half and fresh ground black pepper.  Fold into a plate and enjoy.

About 220 calories and low in fats and cholesterol.


----------

